
TamaGo – Bare Metal Go for ARM SoCs - x3ro
https://github.com/inversepath/tamago
======
x3ro
Learned about this in a talk at 36C3 and it looked pretty cool [1]. The
recording should be up soon at [2].

[1]:
[https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2019/Fahrplan/events...](https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2019/Fahrplan/events/10597.html)
[2]: [https://media.ccc.de/recent](https://media.ccc.de/recent)

------
latchkey
Related... enables you to build your own Trezor/Ledger secure wallet...
[https://www.f-secure.com/en/consulting/foundry/usb-
armory](https://www.f-secure.com/en/consulting/foundry/usb-armory)

